# National 1:29 Day



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

For those of us modeling in 1:29 scale- congratulations! 'Cause today is 1/29. A national holiday...... It also happens to be my birthday........ Coincidence? Well, maybe.


-Kevin. 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Kevin...









Have fun running trains...


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By dieseldude on 29 Jan 2012 08:38 AM 
For those of us modeling in 1:29 scale- congratulations! 'Cause today is 1/29. A national holiday...... It also happens to be my birthday........ Coincidence? Well, maybe.


-Kevin. 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); 

Oh gee... not only are you out of scale, but you call yourself a DieselDude, too. Sad, sad, sad.







Happy birthday anyway!


----------



## flats (Jun 30, 2008)

Congratulation Kevin, today is my brithday also and not feeling well did 
to much work and my back is hurting, I should have not done so much at 
74 years young, didn't know today was national for 1/29 ,that is most of my scale. 
Have a great day I am trying too. 

Ken owner of K&K the road to nowhere


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Stan- thanks!!!! 

Semper- I'm definitely out of scale and even slightly out of my mind. But you should send me a big birthday present, anyway! 

Ken- An extra piece of birthday cake will certainly make you feel better. Especially if you wash it down with a 6 pack! Hope you have a great 74th Birthday today! 


-Kevin.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm with you Dude.1/29 All the way.

BTW It's my birthday tomorrow 30th Jan. I hope you had a good one


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By dieseldude on 29 Jan 2012 01:44 PM 

Semper- I'm definitely out of scale and even slightly out of my mind. But you should send me a big birthday present, anyway! 



-Kevin. 

Hmmm... a big birthday present.... hmmmmmmm... It would have to be something nice or it would not be worth sending.

I have 9 spare MDC Cars I could send... Oh wait... No, those are 1:32 scale and would not do.

I have 300 ft of Llagas Creek code 215 NS track... Ooohhhh! Nope, 1:32 scale ties so that rules that out.

I have an Aster USRA Light Mikado that would make nice birthday gift... No, no, it is 1:32 scale and that would not do either.

Ratz... you are just too far out of scale to give a birthday present to.

I'll keep thinking on it, but I'd recommend that you don't try holding your breath until it arrives.


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Semper- I will gladly overlook the shortcomings of your gifts. Remember- its the thought that counts. If you hurry, you can still get them to UPS for overnight delivery. 


-Kevin. 

PS Unfortunately, January only has 31 days. Sorry, no national 1:32 day.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I find it interesting in that if there were 32 days in January then my birthday would fall on it!

As it is I celebrate Groundhog's Day Eve, instead.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey, you guys are lucky. I could celebrate on 1/20, but the .3 means I could only do so from 8 to 10 AM, and I was too busy getting my kids to school to do anything to celebrate. 

Happy Birthday! Y'all still have 5 weeks to get me my present. Let me know if you need ideas.  

Later, 

K


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Well happy (now) belated Birthday Dieseldude








Everyday here in da goat cave is 1/29th day







And it's getting closer and closer to being done too








Let folks send you 1/32nd stuff, It can be turned into 1/29th with a little work and spare parts. I liked Lionel's large scale GP-20s, but they were 1/32. So, just add some USA GP-9 parts and some time and wala, I have GP-20 High hoods in 1/29 th


















Well, they are mostly USA trains with Aristo parts too, but there is some Lionel 1/32 componets in there









Anyway, Happy B-day, hope you had a fun one !!!

Rocky


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Rocky- those geeps look great. I've been following your thread on the progress of your new layout. Very impressive!!! I wish I had some room in the basement to do the same 'cause old man winter put an end to outdoor running. 


-Kevin.


----------

